# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  ख़तरनाक टैटू

## superidiotonline

> 


**************************

----------


## superidiotonline

> 


***********************

----------


## superidiotonline

> 


*************************

----------


## superidiotonline

> 


***************************

----------


## superidiotonline

> 


************************

----------


## superidiotonline

> 


*****************************

----------


## superidiotonline

लोगों के शरीर पर गुदे खूबसूरत टैटू देखकर आपका भी बड़ा मन करता होगा अपने शरीर पर एक अदद टैटू गुदवाकर भौकाल बनाने का.. मगर क्या आप जानते हैं- शरीर पर टैटू गुदवाना आपके स्वास्थ्य के लिए कितना अधिक हानिकारक सिद्ध हो सकता है!

आइए, जानते हैं- इन ख़तरनाक टैटुओं के बारे में आपको भयभीत कर देने वाली कुछ जानकारियाँ।

----------


## superidiotonline

_सावधान, टैटू का शौक हो सकता है जानलेवा

शरीर पर टैटू बनवाकर 'कूल' दिखने की चाहते आपके लिए जानलेवा साबित हो सकती है। यकीन नहीं आता, तो हाल में हुए एक शोध पर गौर करें।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_टैटू की जहरीली स्याही लोगों के शरीर में पहुंचकर कैंसर के खतरे को बढ़ा सकती है। ब्रिटिश वैज्ञानिकों ने खोज में पाया कि स्याही के छोटे छोटे जहरीले कण शरीर के बड़े अंगों में प्रवेश कर सकते हैं।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_स्याही को तैयार करने वालों ने भी स्वीकार किया है कि करीब पांच फीसदी टैटू स्टूडियो ऐसी स्याही का उपयोग करते हैं, जिनमें कैंसर जन्य घटक शामिल होते हैं।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_हालांकि ऐसी स्याही के उपयोग को बंद करने के प्रयास जारी हैं। वैज्ञानिकों के अनुसार शरीर का संयोजी ऊतक रंजक से स्थायी रूप से नष्ट हो जाता है। जिसके बाद स्याही के छोटे छोटे कण यानी नैनो पार्टिकल्स त्वचा से शरीर के अंदर पहुंच अंगों को नुकसान पहुंचाते हैं।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_वैज्ञानिकों का मानना है कि जहरीले कण रक्त में प्रवेश कर प्लीहा और वृक्क को नुकसान पहुंचा सकते हैं।__
-----------------------
साभार: अमर उजाला (Mon, 23 Sep 2013 12:42 PM IST)_

----------


## superidiotonline

_रिसर्चः टैटू गुदवाने का शौक पड़ सकता है भारी, हो सकते हैं इस बड़े खतरे के शिकार

दुनिया भर में टैटू गुदवाने का चलन पिछले कुछ समय से काफी लोकप्रिय हुआ है। पुरुष हो या महिलाएं, बच्चे हों या युवा टैटू गुदवाने की होड़ में कोई पीछे नहीं है। क्या आपको पता है कि ये स्टाइल स्टेटमेंट आपकी सेहत को बुरी तरह से प्रभावित कर सकता है। टैटू गुदवाना से आपके दिमाग पर बुरा असर पड़ सकता है। ऐसा हम नहीं बल्कि शोधकर्ताओं का कहना है। एक शोध के अनुसार टैटू गुदवाना स्टाइल स्टेटमेंट कम बीमारी का कारण जरूर बन सकता है। ऐसे में टैटू बनवाने के लिए एक बार सोचें जरूर। आइए जानतें हैं क्यों खतरनाक हो सकता है आपके लिए टैटू गुदवाना।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_यह शोध मियामी विश्विद्यालय के शोधकर्ताओं द्वारा की गई है। इस दौरान उन्होंने पाया कि टैटू से स्वास्थ्य पर ज्यादा नहीं असर पड़ता है मगर जिन लोगों ने टैटू बनवा रखा था उनमें मानसिक स्वास्थ्य और नींद की समस्या ज्यादा थी।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_इंटरनेशनल जर्नल ऑफ डर्मेटोलॉजी में प्रकाशित इस शोध के मुताबिक उन लोगों में ज्यादा टैटू देखने को मिले जो धूम्रपान करते थे, जेल में समय बिताया था या फिर जो ज्यादा अधिक लोगों के साथ यौन संबंध बना चुके थे। शोध में व्यस्कों को शामिल किया गया था, जिस पर शोधकर्ताओं ने शोध किया था।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_टैटू से होने वाली समस्याओं की शोध को लेकर 2,008 व्यस्क लोगों को शोध में शामिल किया गया था।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_बता दें कि दुनियाभर में टैटू के लाखों प्रशंसक हैं जो अपने शरीर के सभी हिस्सों पर टैटू बनवाते हैं। हालांकि कई शोधों में यह भी बताया गया है कि टैटू सेहत के लिए खतरनाक साबित हो सकता है। इससे संक्रामक रोग भी हो सकते हैं।_ _
------------------
साभार: अमर उजाला (Mon, 28 Jan 2019 03:40 PM IST)_

----------


## superidiotonline

_शरीर पर टैटू बनवाने के शौकीन हैं तो हो जाएं सतर्क, इस गंभीर बीमारी का हो सकता है खतरा

क्या सूर्य की किरणें हमारे लिए किसी प्रकार का खतरा हैं? सामान्य तौर पर नहीं, लेकिन हमारे फैलाए जा रहे वाहनों के प्रदूषण, शरीर पर उकेरे जा रहे टैटू, सिगरेट के धुएं की मौजूदगी में यह खतरनाक बन रही है। इन परिस्थितियों में सूर्य की किरणों में मौजूद पराबैगनी रेडिएशन त्वचा का कैंसर भी दे सकती हैं।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_लखनऊ के इंडियन इंस्टीट्यूट ऑफ टॉक्सिकोलॉजी रिसर्च के अध्ययनकर्ताओं ने ‘फोटो-टॉक्सिसिटी’ पर अपना शोध जारी करते हुए इन खतरों का खुलासा किया है।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_रिपोर्ट में अध्ययनकर्ताओं ने बताया है कि इन हालात में पराबैगनी किरणों से त्वचा कोशिकाओं का स्वरूप ही बदलने लगता है। पराबैगनी किरणों के लंबे समय तक संपर्क में रहने से त्वचा के कैंसर का दावा मेडिकल साइंस में किया जाता रहा है।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_दूसरी ओर वातावरण में वाहनों में उपयोग किए जा रहे जीवाश्म ईंधन, कोयले व लकड़ी जलने, सिगरेट के धुएं से वातावरण में कार्बोजोल तत्व पैदा हो रहा है। त्वचा पर टैटू में उपयोग होने वाली काली स्याही, काजल से भी यह पैदा हो सकता है।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_आईआईटीआर के अध्ययनकर्ताओं की टीम अजीत श्रीवास्तव, ज्योति सिंह, दिव्या दूबे, दीप्ति चोपड़ा, मोहम्मद अनस, शिखा, रतन सिंह, सैयद फैज ने कार्बोजोल के पराबैगनी किरणों में त्वचा पर हो रहे असर को अलग-अलग अध्ययन में शामिल किया।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_सामने आया कि कार्बोजोल प्रतिक्रिया करते हुए रिएक्टिव ऑक्सीजन स्पीशीज (आरओएस) पैदा कर रहा है। यह अपोप्टोसिस (कोशिकाओं को खुद नष्ट करने की प्रक्रिया) शुरू कर देता है। इसे फोटो-टॉक्सिसिटी नाम दिया गया है और यह यह त्वचा के कैंसर की शुरुआत के आसार पैदा करने वाली स्थितियां हैं।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_अध्ययनकर्ताओं के अनुसार रिसर्च में सामने आए तथ्य इशारा कर रहे हैं कि हमारे वातावरण में कार्बोजोल और पराबैगनी किरणों की मौजूदगी को ज्यादा गहराई से समझने की जरूरत है। हमारे स्वास्थ्य पर यह खतरे इशारा हैं कि जैसा वातावरण हम बना रहे हैं, वह हमें घर से निकलना भी मुश्किल बना रहा है।__
--------------------------
साभार: अमर उजाला (Mon, 21 May 2018 03:07 PM IST)_

----------


## superidiotonline

Attachment 919196
..................................

----------


## superidiotonline

Attachment 919197
....................

----------


## superidiotonline

_...और इसलिए टैटू कभी नहीं बनवाना चाहिए

टैटू पर गर्व करने वाले अगर ये बातें जान लें कि टैटू आखिर कितने खतरनाक हो सकते हैं, तो गर्व करना भूल जाएंगे और उससे पीछा छुड़ाने के तरीके खोजेंगे.

टैटू का नाम लूं तो आज सबसे ज्यादा चर्चा हो रही है पॉप स्टार जस्टिन बीबर की, जिन्होंने अभी-अभी अपने टैटू से भरे शरीर की एक तस्वीर इंस्टाग्राम पर डाली है. इसे बनवाने के लिए उन्होंने 100 घंटों से भी ज्यादा का समय दिया है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_100 घंटों से ज्यादा समय लगा इस टैटू को बनवाने में

जस्टिन बीबर कहते हैं कि उन्हें अपने टैटू कलेक्शन पर गर्व है. अरे किसे नहीं होता...हर टैटू वाले को होता है. पर टैटू पर गर्व करने वाले अगर ये बातें जान लें कि टैटू आखिर कितने खतरनाक हो सकते हैं, तो गर्व करना भूल जाएंगे और उससे पीछा छुड़ाने के तरीके खोजेंगे._

----------


## superidiotonline

_तो जानिए कि क्यों नहीं बनवाना चाहिए टैटू-

आप अपने टैटू आर्टिस्ट को नहीं जानते-

टैटू बनवाने से पहले अपने आर्टिस्ट को जानना बेहद जरूरी है, लेकिन कोई भी ऐसा नहीं करता. इससे पहले कि आप टैटू बनवाएं पहले अपने आर्टिस्ट का पोर्टफोलियो जान लें, कि उसका काम कैसा है, उसका नाम कैसा है और उसके पास कितना अनुभव है. टैटू आर्टिस्ट मार्क डेटर का कहना है कि बहुत से टैटू आर्टिस्ट स्वास्थ और सुरक्षा मानकों का ध्यान नहीं रखते. ये ध्यान रखने वाली बात है कि टैटू आर्टिस्ट ने हाथों में ग्लव्स पहने के नहीं, उसने टैटू बनाने के लिए नई सुई ली या नहीं, या उसने टैटू बनाने वाले सामान को स्टैरेलाइज़ किया या नहीं._

----------


## superidiotonline

_टैटू आर्टिस्ट को जानना बेहद जरूरी

एक खराब टैटू आर्टिस्ट आपको खराब टैटू के साथ-साथ खतरनाक बीमारियां भी दे सकता है. अगर इन सब बातों पर ध्यान नहीं दिया गया तो गंभीर स्किन इन्फैक्शन के साथ-साथ HIV/AIDS और Hepatitis C जैसे वायरस से संक्रमित हो सकते हैं. और ये वो बीमारियां हैं जिनका पता काफी बाद में चलता है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_नौकरी मिलने में समस्या हो सकती है-

रिसर्च में ये पाया गया है कि अगर किसी व्यक्ति के टैटू विजिबल हैं, (जैसे चेहरे, गर्दन बाहों, हाथों या पैरों पर) यानी बाहर से दिखाई दे रहे हैं तो ऐसे लोगों को नौकरी मिलने में परेशानी आती है. टैटू को लेकर लोगों में एक नकारात्मक पूर्वाग्रह होता है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_नौकरी मिलने में बाधक हैं आपके टैटू

रेस्त्रां में भी ऐसे ही लोगों को लिया जाता है जिनके टैटू न हों, सेल्स मैनेजर भी ये मानते हैं कि टैटू वाले लोगों को बिक्री पर रखने से बिक्री पर असर पड़ता है. और भारतीय वायु सेना में भी ये नियम है कि अगर किसी व्यक्ति के टैटू होगा तो उसे नौकरी पर नहीं रखा जाएगा. इसलिए टैटू बनवाने से पहले सही जगह का चुनाव करना भी उतना ही जरूरी होता है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_क्योंकि टैटू बनवाने से पहले आप सोचते नहीं हैं-

टैटू से शान बघारते लोगों को देखकर आप भी जोश में आ जाते हैं और टैटू बनवाने का फैसला मिनटों में कर लेते हैं. और ये भूल जाते हैं कि इस फैसले के साथ ही उम्र भर जीना होता है. बाद में पछताना पड़ता है. और फिर उसे कैसे हटाएं इसकी जद्दोजहद शुरू हो जाती है. न्यूयॉर्क के Laser & Skin Surgery Center के डायरेक्टर डॉक्टर रॉय जी जिरोनेमस का कहना है कि 'टैटू हटवाने के बहुत से कारण हो सकते हैं. पहले आपकी उम्र कम रही होगी, बाद में आप परिपक्व हो जाते हैं या फिर आपके काम का स्टेटस भी आपको टैटू के अनुरूप नहीं होता. जितने लोग टैटू बनवाते हैं, लगभग उतने ही हटवाते भी हैं' इसलिए टैटू बनवाने से पहले उसकी अच्छाई और बुराई दोनों के बारे में अच्छी तरह से सोच लेना चाहिए.'_

----------


## superidiotonline

_टैटू बनवाने में जल्दबाजी न करें

लोग आपके बारे में राय बनाएंगे-

एक शोध से पता चलता है कि अगर आपके टैटू विजिबल हैं, तो आपके बारे में राय बनाई जा सकती है. इस शोध में भाग लेने वाले लोगों को कुछ लोगों की तस्वीरें दिखाई गईं थीं जिनमें टैटू वाले भी थे और बगैर टैटू के भी, औऐर फिर उनके बारे में राय देने के लिए कहा गया. शोध में हिस्सा लेने वालों का मानना था कि टैटू बनवाने वाले अनप्रोफेशनल होते हैं. कुछ ने तो यहां तक भी कहा कि उन्हें टैटू वाले लोग बिना टैटू वालों से कम बुद्धि के और कम ईमानदार लगे. तो ऐसे में कोई आपके बारे में क्या राय बना ले पता नहीं._

----------


## superidiotonline

_आप अगर मां बनने वाली हैं-

भले ही टैटू हटाया जा सकता है लेकिन टैटू एक परमानेंट फैसला होता है. इसे हल्के में नहीं लिया जा सकता और इसके लंबे समय तक होने वाले परिणामों के बारे में सोचना जरूरी है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_पसीने को रोकता है टैटू-

इसके बारे में शायद आप सोच भी नहीं सकते. पसीना निकलना हमारे शरीर के लिए बहुत जरूरी होता है, लेकिन हालिया रिसर्च से पता चला है कि टैटू शरीर में पसीना आने की क्रिया पर प्रभाव डालता है. टैटू बनाने के लिए इस्तेमाल की जाने वाली इंक या स्याही आपके पसीने को रोकती है. इसलिए टैटू बनवाते वक्त सही जगह का चुनाव करें जिससे कम से कम पसीने की ग्रंथियां ब्लॉक न हों. रिसर्च से ये भी पता चला है कि एक टैटू वाली त्वचा से निकलने वाले पसीने में सोडियम काफी गाढ़ा था. और उस त्वचा पर बाकी शरीर से 50% कम पसीना आता है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_टैटू पसीने का आना 50% तक रोक देता है

अगर आपको कभी स्किन कैंसर था-
अगर आपको कभी स्किन कैसर था या फिर आपके परिवार में ऐसी कोई हिस्ट्री हो तो टैटू मत बनवाइए. हालांकि टैटू और स्किन कैंसर सीधे जुड़े नहीं हैं लेकिन फिर भी इसे इग्नोर नहीं किया जा सकता. प्लासिटिक सर्जन कॉरमैक जॉयस का कहना है कि 'टैटू बनाने की प्रक्रिया में मेटल साल्ट और ऑरगैनिक डाईज को त्वचा की बाहरी परत में छोड़ा जाता है. और ऐसा करने से घातक परिवर्तन हो सकते हैं. हालांकि टैटू से स्किन कैंसर नहीं होता लेकिन ये स्किन कैंसर की संभावना को बढ़ा देता है.'

तो इतना सब जान लेने के बाद अगर आप अब भी टैटू बनवाना चाहते हैं तो हम यही कहेंगे कि बहुत सोच समझकर फैसला करना, कहीं आगे चलकर पछताना न पड़े.__
------------------------
Courtesy:ichowk.in (parulchandraa
06-04-2018 05:31 PM)_

----------


## superidiotonline

_सावधान! टैटू से करियर 'टें' बोल सकता है

किसी व्यक्ति से मिलने के सात सेकंड के अंदर ही हम उनके बारे में अपनी राय बना लेते हैं. बॉडी पियरसिंग वाले लोगों के लिए हमेशा ही लापरवाह और अविश्वसनीयता की छवि बनाती है.

रोजाना की तरह उस दिन भी ऑफिस का रूटीन था. टॉयलेट में एक लड़की अपने टैटू का रोना रो रही थी. अपनी टैटू का 'दुख' वो अपनी दोस्त के साथ-साथ वहां मौजूद जो भी लड़की उसकी कहानी सुनने में रूचि ले रही थी उन सबको सुना रही थी. प्रियंका चोपड़ा की बॉडी आर्ट से प्रेरित होकर उसने भी अपने हाथ पर एक छोटा सा टैटू बनवा लिया था. लेकिन उसके इस बॉडी आर्ट को ना तो घर में ना ही ऑफिस में वो प्रतिक्रिया मिली जिसकी उसे अपेक्षा थी. नतीजा अब वो अपना टैटू लेजर से हटाने पर विचार कर रही है. इसी कारण से टैटू गुदवाने के पहले आपको आगाह किया जाता है और ठीक से सोच लेने के लिए कहा जाता है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_कार्य और टैटू के बीच का कनेक्शन नेचुरल नहीं है. इसके पीछे का कारण ये हो सकता है कि टैटू गुदवाने की शुरुआत सबसे पहले हाशिए पर रहने वाले लोगों ने की थी. बंजारे, अपराधी या सनकी लोग टैटू बनवाया करते थे. एक प्यू रिसर्च सेंटर की स्टडी के अनुसार 76 प्रतिशत लोगों का मानना है कि टैटू बनवाने और पियरसिंग करवाने से जॉब मिलने में दिक्कतें होती हैं. इनका मानना था कि टैटू के कारण जॉब इंटरव्यू के दौरान गलत इम्प्रेशन बनता है जिससे की जॉब मिलने की संभावनाएं भी कम हो जाती हैं. वहीं 39 प्रतिशत लोगों ने माना कि टैटू और पियरसिंग वाले कर्मचारी खराब प्रदर्शन करते हैं._

----------


## superidiotonline

_कूल लुक करियर को खा सकता है लेकिन ट्रेनर शीना अग्रवाल ने कॉर्पोरेट सेक्टर में बॉडी पियरसिंग को लेकर थोड़ी नरमी महसूस की है. वो कहती हैं कि- "बैंकिंग, कंसलटेंसी और वित्त जैसे उद्योग अभी भी बॉडी पियरसिंग को लेकर सख्त हैं. वहीं मैनें नोटिस किया है कि ज्यादातर अन्य कंपनियों में एचआर तक छोटे टैटू बनवाने लगे हैं." शीना आगे बताती हैं- 'प्रोफाइल और इंडस्ट्री के हिसाब से बॉडी पियरसिंग को सही या गलत माना जाता है. रचनात्मक, विपणन या मीडिया कंपनियों में टैटू या बॉडी पियरसिंग एक पाठ्यक्रम की तरह है. ये अभिव्यक्ति का ही एक तरीका है. लेकिन ये जरुर ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि टैटू आक्रामक नहीं हो.'_

----------


## superidiotonline

_कैरियर बिल्डर नाम की संस्था ने एक अध्ययन में पाया गया कि कंपनी के मैनेजर, टैटू को बचकाना, बुरे निर्णय के संकेत के रूप में देखते हैं. सर्वेक्षण में 42 प्रतिशत से अधिक मैनेजरों ने माना कि बॉडी पियरसिंग करवाए हुए व्यक्ति के लिए उनकी राय बदल जाती है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_कॉरपोरेट ग्रूमिंग और सॉफ्ट स्किल की विशेषज्ञ कोंकाणा बख्शी इस बात से सहमत हैं- 'किसी व्यक्ति से मिलने के सात सेकंड के अंदर ही हम उनके बारे में अपनी राय बना लेते हैं. बॉडी पियरसिंग वाले लोगों के लिए हमेशा ही लापरवाह और अविश्वसनीयता की छवि बनाती है.'_

----------


## superidiotonline

_अलिखित कोड

विश्व स्तर पर कंपनियों ने अब अपने सारे रुल लिख कर देने शुरु कर दिए हैं. प्रसिद्ध कंपनी स्टारबक्स अपने सभी कर्मचारियों को टैटू को कवर करने और कुछ पियरसिंग को हटाने का आदेश देता है. तो वॉल्ट डिज़नी वर्ल्ड अपने कर्मचारियों को टैटू कवर करने के लिए पट्टियों का इस्तेमाल करने की अनुमति नहीं देता, लेकिन वे मेकअप का उपयोग कर सकते हैं. वाल-मार्ट साफ कहता है कि 'जो आक्रामक या अव्यवहारिक टैटू हैं उन्हें कवर किया जाना है.' अगर टैटू छुपे हुए हैं तो कोई दिक्कत नहीं है लेकिन अगर वो साफ दिखता है तो फिर ऑफिस में दिक्कत होती है. गहरे रंग की शर्ट पहनें, पूरी आस्तीन वाले कपड़े पहनें, अपने बालों को खुला छोड़ दें, या अगर ज़रूरत हो, तो इसे छुपाने के लिए मेकअप करें._

----------


## superidiotonline

_टैटू ना दिखे तो ही बेहतरजाहिर है, बॉडी पियरसिंग और बोर्ड रूम एक साथ फिट नहीं बैठते. लेकिन हमारे यहां ड्रेस कोड लिखित रूप से देने के बजाए समझने की चीज मानी जाती है. शीना अग्रवाल कहती हैं- 'चाहे कुछ भी हो आखिर में लोग आपकी सीवी देखते हैं आपके टैटू को नहीं.' लेकिन फिर भी, नौकरीपेशा लोगों के लिए टैटू बनवाने के लिए सबसे अच्छी जगह बांह के ऊपरी हिस्से, कंधे, छाती या पीठ ही हैं क्योंकि ये जगहें कवर हो जाती हैं._

----------


## superidiotonline

_आपके प्रोमोशन को क्या चीज हानि पहुंचा सकती है?

आप कैसे दिखते हैं

- उत्तेजक कपड़े: 44%

- बिना आयरन किए कपड़े या ढीला-ढाला बॉडी लैंग्वेज: 43%

- अपरंपरागत पियरसिंग: 32% - बहुत ही कैजुअल कपड़े: 27% - टैटू: 27%

अन्य कारण: बड़े ही कैजुअल ढ़ंग का बाल कटवाना, चेहरे पर बाल, सांस में बदबू, तेज गंध वाली इत्र, बहुत ज्यादा मेकअप_

----------


## superidiotonline

_अपने व्यवहार पर ध्यान दें -

- नकारात्मक या निराशावादी दृष्टिकोण: 62%

- रोजाना ऑफिस देर से पहुंचना: 62%

- अशिष्ट भाषा का प्रयोग करना: 51%

- हमेशा काम बीच में ही छोड़ देना: 49%

- बहुत बीमार पड़ना: 49%_

----------


## superidiotonline

_अन्य कारण: गप्पें करना, ऑफिस के टाइम में सोशल मीडिया का खुब प्रयोग करना, काम पर निजी कॉल लेना, सिगरेट पीने के लिए ब्रेक पर जाना.__
---------------------------
Courtesy:iChowk (16 मार्च, 2017 04:57 PM)_

----------


## superidiotonline

तो आपने देखा कि शरीर पर टैटू बनवाना आपके स्वास्थ्य के लिए ही नहीं, कॅरियर के लिए भी किस हद तक ख़तरनाक साबित हो सकता है। टैटू आपका भौकाल नहीं, काल बन सकता है। इसलिए जहाँ तक हो सके, शरीर पर टैटू बनवाने से बचना चाहिए। (समाप्त)

----------

